# Netsh.exe and other files pop up on start up



## BKblazeking (Mar 23, 2018)

Hey everyone

Recently, different cmds would begin to just pop up on my screen like netsh.exe, system32, and a file that had "wow" in the name. When I boot up a window appears on the upper left and closes too quickly for me to even get a screen capture. It's been happening for about a month now. Every once in a while for no readily-apparent reason, the display flickers and a blue window bordering appeared and then disappeared. After the flicker everything seems usual. I'm wondering if the virus can change it's name because at first it started out as system32 than winwow or something like that and now its netsh.exe that always pops up as a cmd than closes.
Well thanks for taking the time to help!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I doubt this is a virus and is more likely to be something else.
what version of windows are you using.
please do this & we will move to the appropriate forum for initial troubleshooting when we see the information

Download TSG SysInfo It is recommended that you download and run this utility and then include the resulting log in your next reply to provide some basic information about your system that could be helpful in resolving your problem.


----------



## BKblazeking (Mar 23, 2018)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16256 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 919 GB (708 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0H0CC0
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------

